# Sportsmen for Youth - Youth Day



## redneck2 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would like to invite you to come out to Sportsmen for Youth – Youth Day on September 9, 2017 from 9am until 3pm at Muskegon County Fairgrounds, 6621 Heights Ravenna Road, Fruitport, MI. This is a totally free family friendly event. There are no fees involved whatsoever. However, only youth 17 and under can participate in the actual activities, but adults are welcome to attend all the seminars and demonstrations. This year there will be over 60 exhibitors promoting outdoor activities, along with many seminars and demonstrations. Some of the attractions will include a 35 foot long aquarium stocked with native fish, a fish pond stocked with over a 1000 trout for the kids to catch, an archery trap machine, a scout village, rock climbing wall, primitive campsite, reptiles, rides on quads, firetrucks to view, the Aero Med air ambulance, a virtual fishing machine and so many other things to do and see. So bring yours kids, grandkids, nieces, nephews and the neighbor kids and enjoy a great day in the outdoors. 


If you are exhibiting, remind your members to come out and enjoy the day or help with the exhibit. If you are not exhibiting, come out and see what we are all about. I think you will be impressed and may want to exhibit with us next year. 


I have attached a flyer for Sportsmen for Youth – Youth Day, please feel free to make copies and email it to everyone you think might be interested. You can also get additional information on the event, the seminars and demonstrations on our website at www.sportsmenforyouth.com and Facebook and twitter.


----------

